# Why You Need to Speak English



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Why is it so important to know how to speak English?

I had a bunch of Canadian dollars I needed to exchange so I went to the currency exchange window at the local bank.

It was a short line. Just one lady in front of me, an Asian lady who was trying to exchange yen for dollars and she was a little irritated.

She asked the teller, 'Why it change? Yesterday, I get two hunat dolla fo yen. Today I get hunat eighty? Why it change?'

The teller shrugged his shoulders and said, 'Fluctuations'.

The Asian lady says, 'Fluc you white people, too.'


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

WOW that gets a 3 ROTFL salute :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

hey you could have given those canadian dollars to me I am going to need them :mrgreen:


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

hellarryass pro


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Why did you have Canadian dollars? I don't get it.


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Why did you have Canadian dollars? I don't get it.


My thought too, the Peso is still the better deal... :wink:


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Why did you have Canadian dollars? I don't get it.


NAFTA...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have gotten some mileage out of this joke. Everyone i tell laughs hysterically


----------

